# Maine Registration, from another state



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have mine registered in Maine. Cost me like 207$ for a 12 yr tag. I was the 3rd owner of my trailer and I wasn't about to give MD taxes again for it..I have had no issues with police etc. You have to give them a power of attorney to register it for you...I used an agency.. Here's the url for them...

Staab Agency


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

How the heck do you get away with having out of state plates for your trailer?

I bought my most recent trailer from a friend, had it registered here in VA and got a permanent tag. Cost me all of $145.00 total, and it's tagged and titled in the state where I live. 

The only thing I'll have to pay on it from now on is personal property tax, and that will run me about $18.00 a year. Since I have a permanent tag, the registration never runs out.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Q: Is it legal to register in Maine if I live in another State?
A: The majority of our customers do live in other states, non-residents and businesses can register in Maine. As long as you travel interstate you can register in Maine.


This is from their website...I will be moving to Va hopefully next year. Will most likely register it there. Along with a stock and truck...:wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What part of VA? I'm in south central, and the difference in the taxes between my area and northern VA is astronomical.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Be moving down between Danville and Martinsville. Our farm is on the Halifax/Pittsylvainia(sp) county borders.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Very good, you'll be the land of cattle, crops, and low taxes! :wink:

I'm in a small, rural, wide place in the road called Red House. The closest real town to it is Appomattox.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I think the town name is Java but it's only like 1 1/2 hrs form you. Hubby probably delivers to your local Walmart.:wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmm, we have more than a couple Wally Worlds around here. There are at least two in Lynchburg, one in Farmville, and one in Appomattox. I tend to frequent the one in Appomattox, because it's the closest to home. 

Java is about 45 miles from Red House, so about an hour's distance. We'll practically be neighbors! :wink:


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL He delivers to all of them...Cool... Well when we finally get down there. We'll have to visit and meet ya..Get to know some new horse peeps...:lol:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I dont understand US laws really well but when we bought our trailer from Vermont we got the impression that it was law to register it in our name in the State we lived in - CT but only a one time registration and then the payment with our property tax the same as our other vehicles


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You title and pay sales/use taxes on the vehicle once when you first register it, and then pay personal property tax on it every year it's registered in your name, jaydee.

Some registrations are permanent, but others expire. My truck registration expires at the end of July next year, while my trailer registration never expires because I paid up front for a permanent tag.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> You title and pay sales/use taxes on the vehicle once when you first register it, and then pay personal property tax on it every year it's registered in your name, jaydee.
> 
> Some registrations are permanent, but others expire. My truck registration expires at the end of July next year, while my trailer registration never expires because I paid up front for a permanent tag.


 Than you You are such a useful source of info. I still get so confused with the new ways of doing things here and my husband got pulled this year in our Jeep because I hadn't understood that we had to do something legal - of course he's a man and never concerns himself with these things so my fault!!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You're very welcome. 

Did he maybe not get it inspected? Some states require a yearly inspection on vehicles. I don't know if CT is one of them, although I do know MD only requires inspection once, when you buy the vehicle.

VA requires yearly inspections, which I think is a good idea. The place I take my truck to be inspected will pass it, but the mechanic tells me what I'm going to need to replace in the next 6 months. I like that.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

If NY didn't charge me $75 in July to register the trailer, and now they want another $75 before 12/31/12 I woudln't be looking into changing where my trailer is registered.

NY does a yearly registration cost, so for a 2 horse bumper pull trailer I will get socked for $75 from now untill they change it to a higher rate. those of you with LQ or even regular gooseneck trailers would get hit for more than that EVERY year!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Come on now, you don't want to cheat NY state do you?

I mean, some one has to pay for those wonderful socialist give away programs right? LOL:lol:


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

haha, i only cheat them because they cheat me

health insurance in PA was $66/month, SAME policy in NY was over $600! needless to say I waited untill I got married to make the official change of residency

it's funny: some things like the horse trails are free to use, but other things like....oh LIVING are expensive


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> You're very welcome.
> 
> Did he maybe not get it inspected? Some states require a yearly inspection on vehicles. I don't know if CT is one of them, although I do know MD only requires inspection once, when you buy the vehicle.
> 
> VA requires yearly inspections, which I think is a good idea. The place I take my truck to be inspected will pass it, but the mechanic tells me what I'm going to need to replace in the next 6 months. I like that.


 I have no clue - I think it was a registration thing - I just looked through the CT DMV stuff - might as well be in chinese for me.
Hopefully we will get some sort of reminders or we'll be paying a lot of fines
Of course the UK was simpler - one small country = one set of rules wherever you live and as you grow up with it you understand it!!!!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Only problem is that many insurance companies will want the trailer covered and tagged in the state you actually live in I would imagine.

We own property in both AL and in MO. The insurance companies would not let us keep the insurance agents in AL since our main residence is here.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

While MAine may issue you a registration, that dont make it legal. Its called TAX evasion, and doing it on purpose is a felony in many places. Get pulled over with your home state truck tags, and home state trailer tags,and I am sure my police is gonna have a little chat with you. Yeh noone likes taxes, but if you are that anti NY probably ought to move.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm sure the way NY state looks at it is if you can afford a horse, truck, and trailer then you must have way to much money.

The wealthy must be punished and there must be economic justice for all. Someone has to pay the cell phone bill for the "under privileged"...

I'm surprised we don't hear a huge sucking sound created by the void left by those evil wealthy people leaving the state.

So, how's the "pay your fair share" thing working out for you now?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

MD requires a safety inspection upon vehicle purchase (i think you get a waiver for a new car) and an emissions inspection annually. You are supposed to change your license, registration and tags within 60 days of moving here.

And man, when I registered my trailer it was almost $400!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Really, DA? How old is your trailer? Mine is a 1994. The newer the vehicle, the more expensive to register it with the state.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Md tax is 6% on the purchase price..Inspection if not new. Not all counties have emissions. Used vehicles after 7 yrs you can basically pay a lesser tax. (Not listed under blue book for vehicles). A friend of mine bought a 1994 15ft LQ. and only paid for 6% on 3,000. Even though he paid a lot more for it..Yearly tag on my 16ft stock is 87.50 a yr. So if I had of registered the LQ in Md It would have cost me 1,508 just to put it on the road for one year.So 203.00 for no taxes,inspection, 12 yr tag with Maine. I know of a few county police that have their trailers with Maine.:wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I know that MD also has permanent tags for trailers, so why would you have to be registering it every year? I also don't recall paying that much to register and title my older horse trailer when I lived in southern MD. I bought it from Lux Trailer Sales, so the inspection had already been done.

As far as southern Maryland county police not following the law, I'm not surprised. 

Here in VA we have yearly inspections on all our vehicles, but in the county in which I live there's no emissions testing. Northern VA is where you'll find most of the counties that require emissions testing.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I know that MD also has permanent tags for trailers, so why would you have to be registering it every year? I also don't recall paying that much to register and title my older trailer when I lived in MD. I bought it from Lux Trailer Sales, so the inspection had already been done.


The 1500 figure was the initial fee to get it registered.Then you pay a tag renewal fee every year. I bought mine from a private seller. In Md even if the taxes were originally paid on it from the first buyer. The next buyer pays taxes on it again...etc. When I do move to Va I will register all my vehicles there. 2 trailers and my truck. I just didn't want to give MD anymore tax money... Besides if the police do it why can't I?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I know how MD works, and VA really isn't any different. You'll still pay use taxes when you reregister your vehicles in VA. They'll base it on the age and book value. 

To have my 1994 Adam horse trailer permanently registered and titled was $145. I'll never have to pay another registration fee, but I will get hit with personal property taxes every year.

MD and VA both get about the same amount of taxes when it comes to vehicles, it's just that VA does it over a period of years and MD dings you all at once.

As far as doing something wrong just because someone else does it, doesn't make it right.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Hah! SR I bought mine from Lux too! I had to pay the 6% to the DMV, and then whatever else for new paperwork.

I will look in to the whole permanent tag thing and see if MD offers it. Otherwise I don't know what it will cost me next year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I know how MD works, and VA really isn't any different. You'll still pay use taxes when you reregister your vehicles in VA. They'll base it on the age and book value.
> 
> To have my 1994 Adam horse trailer permanently registered and titled was $145. I'll never have to pay another registration fee, but I will get hit with personal property taxes every year.
> 
> ...



I know this, but I have never had any issues with police in other states. When and if I do. I will then fix it. The LQ hasn't been any where in 2 yrs so I don't worry about it..When it does get moved it will be to VA and then tagged their. :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Just checked the MD DMV website. I don't see where they offer permanent plates, but maybe I'm looking in the wrong place. 

Trailer registration fees in MD are also based on weight. Since my old trailer and current trailer are less than 3,000 pounds empty, they'd be registered at the lowest price per year.

So yes, if you have a monstrously big and heavy trailer, you're going to pay more per year than those of us with smaller ones.

Everybody has to decide on their own which laws they can scoff at and still sleep at night. I tend to be a goody two-shoes when it comes to following the law, because I don't want to be fined heavily or go to jail. I have a fear of being confined without the freedom to come and go as I please.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I have my trailer registered in NY and its crazy. Probably would've been smarter to register it in Maine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DancingArabian said:


> emissions inspection annually


Every 2 years actually. But yeah, MD is very expensive on those fees and everything. That's why I see lots of trailers with Maine tags on them around...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> I know that MD also has permanent tags for trailers, so why would you have to be registering it every year?


Susan, every 2 years. And the price is $100+. Same with cars. (don't remember the exact amount - have to find the papers)

_*BTW, folks, lets leave politics OUT of this conversation, please. You can start thread in "News and Politics" if desired.*_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Meh, I guess because my trailer was a tiny, light bumper pull I never had a problem with the registration fees. I also lived in St. Marys and Charles counties, where there aren't any emissions testing for motorized vehicles.

Thank you for the comment on the political spewings, Val. Getting real tired of them on every danged thread. Y'all have your own forum to play in. Stay there, please. :-x


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> I also lived in St. Marys and Charles counties, where there aren't any emissions testing for motorized vehicles.


I always thought emission is a must state-wide..?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Every 2 years actually. But yeah, MD is very expensive on those fees and everything. That's why I see lots of trailers with Maine tags on them around...


Even better! I was just "lucky" I guess since I moved and had to get one then traded in my car for my truck and now have to get another!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I always thought emission is a must state-wide..?


Nope, it's by county. Rural counties aren't required to participate. Calvert county requires emissions testing, but St. Marys and Charles don't unless they've changed the laws since I've moved. 

I live in Charlotte county in VA. Same deal, no emissions testing. Fairfax county now, you're required to have an emissions test. The more industrialized a county, the more it's likely to have an emissions testing requirement.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Nope, it's by county. Rural counties aren't required to participate. Calvert county requires emissions testing, but St. Marys and Charles don't unless they've changed the laws since I've moved.
> 
> I live in Charlotte county in VA. Same deal, no emissions testing. Fairfax county now, you're required to have an emissions test. The more industrialized a county, the more it's likely to have an emissions testing requirement.


I'm in St.Mary's and it's still the same for emissions.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I got out of St. Marys before they started all the building. They had just put in the new Lowe's, I believe. Now I hear it's just one solid wall of restaurants, stores, and strip malls from Waldorf down to Lexington Park. Ick! :-x

I love Charlotte county. It's an agricultural county, and there's no plans to change that.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I got out of St. Marys before they started all the building. They had just put in the new Lowe's, I believe. Now I hear it's just one solid wall of restaurants, stores, and strip malls from Waldorf down to Lexington Park. Ick! :-x


Yes it has grown. Across from the new Lowes is now office buildings and restaurants They are putting in a new Longhorn steak house and a tractor supply in Hollywood..It's crazy here anymore... Housing developments every where..NAS ruined this area. Use to be a peaceful place to go up and live..


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Eh, Patuxent NAS has been there a very long time, so you can't blame it on that. Blame it on the Navy closing down other bases and beefing up NAS. I believe it's the only Naval air test station on the east coast now, so of course the military as well as the contractor populations grew. There wasn't any real reason to add all the stores and restaurants, but I do get why the housing needed to be increased.

How has Solomons Island fared? I used to to love going over there on a Sunday, having brunch, and hanging out on the pier. With the influx of people, I imagine it's gotten even more crowded and commercialized. Sad. 

Is the Tiki Bar opening still such a huge hulabaloo weekend on the island? I used to have fun (not) avoiding all the drunks.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Eh, Patuxent NAS has been there a very long time, so you can't blame it on that. Blame it on the Navy closing down other bases and beefing up NAS. I believe it's the only Naval air test station on the east coast now, so of course the military as well as the contractor populations grew.
> 
> There wasn't any real reason to add all the stores and restaurants, but I do get why the housing needed to be increased.
> 
> ...


Solomon's has gotten it's share also... Pax has grown but now with the budget cuts..Contractors are getting booted and the civil service people really have to do the job now. So the contractors that the Gov. wants to keep get to be blue badges,talk about job security...And now if you don't have a degree but yet the knowledge you don't get in...So glad that I'm away from the daily grind of the base now. The only crap I have to put up with now is horse crap...


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

Here in KY, you only have to have one liscense plate on the back of your vehicle, and you do not have to have trailer tags for any type of non commercial trailer.
Its great not having to put tags on a trailer, whether it be a horse trailer, or flat bed, but you should see those guys in Ohio or Indiana when you cross over there. They'll pull you over everytime and when they see your from KY they just let you go, because you'll win everytime. Its not required in your state and you cannot be punished for that.


----------

